
Vivaldi closes in on the cure for the common browser - sghi
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/04/even-at-1-0-vivaldi-closes-in-on-the-cure-for-the-common-browser/
======
J_Darnley
> but Firefox, Chrome, and even Opera are indistinguishable both in appearance
> and features available

Yeah. Thanks Mozilla! Thanks for doing your best to be a Chome clone.

